# My dream world = Grand Canyon-Heaven on earth.



## surapon (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes, Just Less than 1 hour at South rim at Grand Canyon, With Canon 5D MK II and Canon TS-E 24 mm. F/ 3.5 L MK II and B+W 82 KSMN C-POL MRC FILTER---, Hand Held Shooting, Here are 3 Photos of the south rim.
Enjoy, Sir/ Madam
Surapon


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2013)

Awesome. Great shots Mr Surapon. It's always a pleasure for me to look at your pictures.


----------



## surapon (Nov 17, 2013)

Click said:


> Awesome. Great shots Mr Surapon. It's always a pleasure for me to look at your pictures.



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. Click.
To tell the truth, I do not want to take the Photos, Just want to stand there, and Just Look at the most beautiful Scenery in this planet, and absorb in to my heart and my brain.
Next Trip , Sir, I will try to do better than these Pictures.
Have a great Sunday, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## asjasj123 (Nov 17, 2013)

great job~~


----------



## surapon (Nov 17, 2013)

asjasj123 said:


> great job~~



Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr. asjasj123.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 18, 2013)

The Awesome sky at the Grand Canyon


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 23, 2013)

Click said:


> Awesome. Great shots Mr Surapon. It's always a pleasure for me to look at your pictures.


+1


----------



## rs (Nov 23, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome. Great shots Mr Surapon. It's always a pleasure for me to look at your pictures.
> ...


+2


----------



## surapon (Nov 23, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome. Great shots Mr Surapon. It's always a pleasure for me to look at your pictures.
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. Rienzphotoz.
You make my day.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 23, 2013)

rs said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...




Thanksssss you , Sr. Dear Mr. RS.
Yes, Sir, I try, But Next trip at my Dream Grand Canyon would be Better, I will take time to Enjoy the Beautiful Scenery Views.
Surapon


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 23, 2013)

surapon said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...


Dear Surapon, I am glad it made your day ... but please don't call me "Sir, Dear, Mr.", I feel embarrassed ... I know you mean well and you are a very polite person ... if you keep calling me that, then I'll have to start addressing you as *Sir, Dear. Mr.* every time I comment on your awesome photos.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 23, 2013)

surapon said:


> Yes, Just Less than 1 hour at South rim at Grand Canyon, With Canon 5D MK II and Canon TS-E 24 mm. F/ 3.5 L MK II and B+W 82 KSMN C-POL MRC FILTER---, Hand Held Shooting, Here are 3 Photos of the south rim.
> Enjoy, Sir/ Madam
> Surapon



Nice pictures, they make me want to go there....


----------



## nonac (Nov 23, 2013)

Back in 2004 I took an 8 day float trip through the Canyon from beginning to end. You see it from a whole different perspective from the bottom. Packed my camera gear in Pelican cases that survived the 120+ rapids (many Class V+) we traversed. A trip I would highly recommend to anyone.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Nov 23, 2013)

Only reading the title of the thread I knew it was from Suprapon .
I want to visit this place one day, thanks for the appetizers!


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 24, 2013)

surapon said:


> The Awesome sky at the Grand Canyon



Thanks for sharing surapon,

I like this shot. One question, were you in the bus when you take this photo?


----------



## surapon (Nov 24, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Ok, Dear Rienzphotoz
From Now on, I will call every my friends just the Name, No MR. or Sir any more.
Thanks again for your Comments and Commends.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 24, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Just Less than 1 hour at South rim at Grand Canyon, With Canon 5D MK II and Canon TS-E 24 mm. F/ 3.5 L MK II and B+W 82 KSMN C-POL MRC FILTER---, Hand Held Shooting, Here are 3 Photos of the south rim.
> ...




Thanks, Dear Don.
Yes, When I saw South rim at Grand Canyon, the first time in my Life---My tear start to run down on my cheek---The Trrea od Awespom/ The Most beautiful Place on Earth, that No photographers ( The Best of the Best) can record just 10% of it's Beauty and Grand spectacle of this Majestic Place, Yes, I will be there again and again And At Golden Hours too---Sun Rise and Sun set.
Have a great Night.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 24, 2013)

nonac said:


> Back in 2004 I took an 8 day float trip through the Canyon from beginning to end. You see it from a whole different perspective from the bottom. Packed my camera gear in Pelican cases that survived the 120+ rapids (many Class V+) we traversed. A trip I would highly recommend to anyone.




Dear Nonac.
Yes, At the Bottom of Grand Canyon in the River , That in My Bucket List before I die too, But, I must learn how to swim First----Ha, Ha, Ha---I just got the IMAX Video from Natural Park at the small town south of the south Rim, And Just Watch 2 days ago----Wonderful Movie for IMax, But too scare for me to go like your Trip----You are one of the Brave man
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 24, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > The Awesome sky at the Grand Canyon
> ...



Yes, Thanks you Dear Dylan777.
I just use my Canon 5D MK II with Canon Lens TS-E 24 mm. F/ 3.5 L MK II with B+W Cir. PL. Filter and Shoot on the Left side of the Bus ( We toward North ) during go to South Rim. Yes, My seat at the Window same side as the Bus Driver. I shoot a lot of Sky, because the Bus driver tell me that, the Cloudy sky at the south rim of Grand Canyon, And I plan to combine the Beautiful sky and the Grand Canyon Picture by Photoshop. Yes, I must use Photoshop to delete some of the Glare/ Reflection of the Window too.
The Following Photos that I shoot from the Bus.
Have a good night.
Surapon


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 24, 2013)

surapon said:


> Yes, Thanks you Dear Dylan777.
> I just use my Canon 5D MK II with Canon Lens TS-E 24 mm. F/ 3.5 L MK II with B+W Cir. PL. Filter and Shoot on the Left side of the Bus ( We toward North ) during go to South Rim. Yes, My seat at the Window same side as the Bus Driver. I shoot a lot of Sky, because the Bus driver tell me that, the Cloudy sky at the south rim of Grand Canyon, And I plan to combine the Beautiful sky and the Grand Canyon Picture by Photoshop. Yes, I must use Photoshop to delete some of the Glare/ Reflection of the Window too.
> The Following Photos that I shoot from the Bus.
> Have a good night.
> Surapon


Beautiful skies! ... in Qatar (where I currently live/work), we almost never get to see skies like this ... in a year we might be lucky to see blue sky for about 4 or 5 days a year, at best ... most of the year the sky is in a haze of dust.


----------



## surapon (Nov 24, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Thanks you Dear Dylan777.
> ...




Dear Rienz.
Wow, You live and work in Qatar " http://www.bing.com/maps/default.aspx?encType=1&where1=Qatar&cp=25.4136257171631~51.2602653503418&FORM=MIRE#Y3A9MjUuNDEzNjI2fjUxLjI2MDI2NSZsdmw9NCZzdHk9ciZxPVFhdGFy "---That the place/ Beautiful sea where I want to see, In my Bucket List.

Thank you sir for your good words.
Have a great Sunday.
Surapon


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 24, 2013)

surapon said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...


I don't think you will like Qatar's sea or the weather, its hot as hell and a blue sky is a luxury ... speaking of blue sky, we got a blue sky today ... here is a pic ... nothing as great as the blue skies you've posted, but for us in Qatar, this is a rare sight ... by the way Sunday is the first working day of the week here :'( (our weekend is Friday and Saturday).
This image is one of the first few pics I made while testing the Canon Powershot G1X, which I received today


----------



## surapon (Nov 24, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha-----Dear Rienz., I were born and live in Thailand for 25 years , before move to study, Live and work in North Carolina, USA---I know about that Hot and Dame Hot Climate-----0But, as The Love hobby Photographer, I want to see the Difference Scenery such as Qatar, your home city---As your Beautiful photo, What are the Domes building for ?
Parking Garage for the Super Rich ?
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 24, 2013)

surapon said:


> What are the Domes building for ?
> Parking Garage for the Super Rich ?
> Thanks.
> Surapon


;D ;D ;D ... the domes are warehouses used till about 10 years ago (when Qatar was not as modern as it is now) ... but some of those domes are still used for storing dry goods. 
Although I've never been to any garages of the super rich in Qatar, I am told they look like this
http://garagecar.blogspot.com/2011/11/purple-mercedes-sls-amg-in-qatar.html


----------



## surapon (Nov 24, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > What are the Domes building for ?
> ...




Thanksssssss.-----Where are pink Cadilac ??
Surapon


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 25, 2013)

surapon said:


> Where are pink Cadilac ??


OK here it is, (but this is not my fault ... you asked for it) ;D
You also get a free picture of Qatar's Pink buses ;D


----------



## surapon (Nov 25, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Where are pink Cadilac ??
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha--- Ha, Ha, Ha---Thanksss, Dear Rienz.
Next question is ??---Where is Mr. Elvis,? Do he live near your mansion ?---I know, You can find Mr. Elvis on Pink Cadilac for me too.
Thank you, Sir.
Nice to talk to you.
Surapon


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 26, 2013)

surapon said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...


Sorry boss ... no Elvis in Qatar (I don't think most people in Qatar know about Elivis or who he is) ... also, I don't have a mansion :'( ... but luckily Elvis with a Pink Cadillac is pretty easy to find on the internet ;D


----------



## surapon (Nov 26, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha---Wow, You are super fast to response my Needs, Thanks Dear Mr. Rienz.
Now I can see my dear singer near his pink Cadilac---That will make my day.
Surapon


----------

